# Another (seen before ) ball turning tool.



## Suzuki4evr (Sep 12, 2018)

Good day again.

I wanted to make one for a long time now with what I have and did not want to spend more than was necessary and here it is, my ball turning tool.








I already had the boring head and the holder wich I use for two other applications as well,so it is a triple whammy. I just made a shaft,bushing and crank handle and vibre washers for a bit of resistance. And Bob's your uncle.......done. I made the first ball for the tool itself. Talk about the tool making the tool. Sorry I did not take more pictures. 
Thanks for viewing guys.

Michael


----------



## benmychree (Sep 12, 2018)

I have seen others that incorporate stop collars to limit the travel of the device, if desired.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Sep 12, 2018)

benmychree said:


> I have seen others that incorporate stop collars to limit the travel of the device, if desired.


I am planning to do that when the need arrives. I think that would be when I want to do a radius on the front part of the work.


----------

